# Build thread Spalted Buckeye top



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll be doing 2 seperate build threads with a little twist......I saw my slabs so I'll get to show a true "from the beginning. This one will be a build with spalted buckeye and the other a poplar sink top.
We'll be taking a bookmatched set and will be bookmatching the crotch ends together for an unusual look in bookmatching to get a longer length and feather also.

Ready for the saw








close-up fresh off the saw...link to sawing http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/buckeye-stash-38433/








just out of the kiln








bookmatch








with Denatured alcohol enhancement for quick view...UH OH...I see some BEAUTY coming out here!!








We'll fit and sand Thursday....ya'll come back...ye hear!!


----------



## mrbelvetron (Aug 22, 2012)

Watching! I love checking out your milling pics so getting to see a start to finish project from you should be good!


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

*Wow.*

I can't wait to see where this goes! Buckeye is one of the best looking woods out there.


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Sub'd!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

LOTS of sanding today....and some edge grinding (ends).

Pre grinding and sanding








I always 7"disc sand then palm sand








YES...unfortunately hand sanding is still necessary








A Close up of he feathering








A close up of the bookmatched center....Note the black is exateratted by the angle and the flash. 
The spalt happened to leave a black circle around the center!!!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

That is a beautiful piece. And they try to convince me it all just happens by random chance.....


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful...


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey Johnnie....here's your edges!!!:laughing::laughing:

The ends are rounded with expectation after cutting to correct length they'll be used as end splashes








We had to regrind some edges due to the bevels desired changes in the flipping to bookmatch








Long edge...... bad grain raise with the Waterlox and soft wood








ends seem mellow now








Another close up...notice the live edge corbels in the background.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Waterlox builds up slow on the spalted buckeye. Completed layer 4 today on the top.

Here's the best full view I could make...length and lighting tough!!








As the finish builds the chatoyuancy gets deeper








Center








Feather gaining depth








This is the weathered natural edge walnut I'm planning to use around the poplar top








Enjoy, Thanks!!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Cant wait to see it close up.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Its taking shape nicely. :thumbsup:

The finish is really making that grain pop out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

We've got the 6th coat on...each one makes so much difference in the appearance...color and the amazing swirls that light up in different angles of light. 

Here's a pic of one of the corbels..notice the light refracting.









Here's one of the beauty brought out









Enjoy and have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

I like the way it's turning out. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

The pictures don't do it justice, Tim.

My son and I were out @ Tims yesterday and got to see these pieces in person.
That one long piece just shimmers and shows grain beautifully. My son was awestruck by it. It must be 10ft long and
is book-matched in the middle. There is a splatted circle area right in the middle where the pieces join. Great patterning.

Thanks for the wood load, Tim. We came home with a truckload of walnut/oak/sassafras. The load had to be 1500lbs of wood and filled my truck bed level, and hung out the back 3 ft.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Aard,
Without all the special lighting and a studio it's very hard to expose all the reflective and refractive elements exposed in the grain and I don't think any single shot would show 50% of them due to changing the angle of light 10 degrees shows things you didn't see before.
As of now, Friday is the scheduled day to install provided other trades get to stay on time. As a general contractor AND a person whom does the "hands on" in the field, I understand the roadblocks we enter in the fields trying to keep schedules, changes, delayed materials and other factors that forces time delays and I have to give Mercy as I sometimes need the Mercy given to me when schedules go astray. I'll update the pics after install.

Enjoy and have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

A good work of milling, a lot of care on sanding and coating! Exquisite design faultlessly executed. Superb job!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

We rolled it out and got a few better lit pics today, a different light and a different look....sorry it's not a smart phone!!! 

Different light angle








End view








Poor quality photo but shows the ripples








Overall view








Enjoy and have a Blessed day.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Much better.
Don't forget to get final installation photos.

(Got the lumber load emptied out of the truck between thunderstorms.)


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

WHERE'S the EDIT button gone too??? I can't edit after 8 hrs on a typo like we used to??? I was able to edit this after posting.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

THANKS edit MODS!!!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Installed Pics!!*

We got to install yesterday BUT due to other trades finishing up we (client and I) decided it would be best to get all the dust creating trades finished and out prior to final buffing, cleaning and finish coat(s) of satin sheen.

Here's a pic of the top prior to transporting packing.








After all the field recuts...a dry run








The VIEW window accents this top beautifully








After install








Different angle








more pics next post...


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

More pics....
I'll let the pics do the explaining on these LOL!!! Different light angles change the look. ALL cut-offs were brought up and used as the splashes. Final finish sheen shall be satin and it will glow awesomely!!








































Thanks for viewing and we (client and I) hope you've enjoyed the project, have a Blessed day!!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful job Tim. It's always nice to see the finished product. Looks sharp!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I have nothing to say.
The pictures say it.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Sweet. My buckeye is in bloom right now, cool tree. Did you dry the wood after you slabbed it out? Seems like a short time frame.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

As a rule of thumb I attempt to AD a yr to an inch , then KD before building or selling with the lumber. I VERY seldom sell green unless I feel the buyer TRULY understands the responsibility and risks of green lumber....it has to be dried before building furniture and such EVEN if it's for outdoors it still needs that moisture pulled way down or it shrinks and cause deformation.

Here's the actual sawing link on 04/28/2012 so I missed the AD by approx 3 months but we had some dry drying time during the summers.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/buckeye-stash-38433/

Thanks and enjoy. Have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------

